# South Front Street update



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

I put up a quick and dirty page on the webiste that shows the construction to date of South Front. There have been a few posts about the relative sizes of Pike buildings, and maybe this wil help to answer some of those questions. The page has a couple of formatting goofs on it, and a couple of the pictures are pretty big, so it's going to be slow to load/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif. I'll fix it later on. If you go [url="


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Fixed Link
Rick, I got a big page not found on your link and had to copy and paste it into the location field at the top of the browser.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks Great! Just like Main Street America. Nice mix of buildings. Downspouts are the right answer. Very innovative use of materials. I have used Precision Products sheets to cast concrete buildings. Just throw some real glass in the windows; it doesn't take much to cut glass to size. I love the slope, it really adds to the concept. Any steeper and you may have to buy one of those Accucraft San Francisco cable cars.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive. 

It is not ofteh that garden railroaders undertake real town scenes - this is a very good example of what can be done. Keep those pictures and construction ideas coming! 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 

It seems that no matter what the scale traction modelers always seem to be amongst the very best. Very nice work. Especially interesting to me because I'm in the initial thought phase of a similar project for the town of Bandon on the POC. I'll keep your work in mind as I plan. I like the idea of placing the buildings along a hill. 

Everything's been slow going this year because this has been a very rainy winter. 

I've been trying to collect suitable photos for store and display window interiors for the flats I want to build for circa 1940 era and preferably colorized. Have you found any useful sites for this?


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. I think traction modelers tend to see things just a wee bit differently than main-line modelers. Plus railroads didn't often run down the main street of town like traction lines did. 

Richard, as to interior photos, I went to a couple of different search engines, selected "images" and typed in things like "bakery shop interior," "drug store interior", "Clothing store", etc. If you're doing old hotel room interiors look for some bed and breakfast sites. You probably aren't going to get precisely what you want. Anything old will be in black and white. But, if your building fronts are going to be viewed from a distance the lack of an appropriate time frame might not be too much of a problem. 

I downloaded a couple dozen pictures, resized them, cropped, tweaked, etc then printed them on a regular inkjet. My wife then laminated them to make them more water resistant. The pictures were then glued to scrap pieces of foam board and in turn glued into position behind the windows. 

I didn't do all of the shop windows, and just 2 in the hotel. With the black interiors it sort of just looks like the lights are off and nobody's home in the rest of the places. Will try to get up a photo when I get the decals applied so you can see what they look like.


----------

